# BOWTIE CONNECTION & ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GREATER LOS ANGELES , FLORIDA , AND JAPAN ...WERE GONNA DO THIS IN A MAJOR WAY


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Bowties number is 562-924-4610 good wheels from a good shop what more can you ask for. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2007, 10:30 AM~7029760
> *Bowties number is 562-924-4610 good wheels from a good shop what more can you ask for.  :biggrin:
> *


DAMM :biggrin: ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I will be running zeniths on my next project as soon as they are done ill post them up :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

NICE PERFECT!!!!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

is it gonna be like a special btc zenith or they just selling zenith i wanna get a set soon as car done


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Jan 20 2007, 08:40 AM~7038557
> *is it gonna be like a special btc zenith or they just selling zenith i wanna get a set soon as car done
> *


they will be zeniths. a btc edition sounds nice but either way they are quality zenith wheels :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 20 2007, 11:04 AM~7038843
> *they will be  zeniths.  a btc edition sounds nice  but either way that are quality zenith wheels  :biggrin:
> *


sounds really good :biggrin: ,wonder how they would sell


----------



## steel-city-og (Jan 23, 2006)

how much for 13x7, black dish and spokes?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i need the zenith chips (with the 5 bolts) get at me with the layitlow price!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steel-city-og_@Jan 21 2007, 09:37 PM~7049078
> *how much for 13x7, black dish and spokes?
> *


$1700 shipped


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.arianiwheels.com/


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TOP DOWN AND ONLY ON ZENITH


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

just put in a order for some 14/6 thanks john at Bowtie


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jan 24 2007, 06:03 PM~7075192
> *just put in a order for some 14/6 thanks john at Bowtie
> *


 thanks for the order  see y ain the MIA in few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 24 2007, 08:12 AM~7070315
> *TOP DOWN AND ONLY ON  ZENITH
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 24 2007, 08:13 PM~7076566
> * looking good
> *


 my lil man chunkin up the duece with the 2006 og car of the yr rollin on ZENITHS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 24 2007, 07:12 AM~7070315
> *TOP DOWN AND ONLY ON  ZENITH
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jan 24 2007, 07:03 PM~7075192
> *just put in a order for some 14/6 thanks john at Bowtie
> *


ON THERE WAY HOPE YA LIKE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

showroom looking tight. love those og dealer pictures.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 27 2007, 08:39 PM~7104849
> *showroom looking tight. love those og dealer pictures.
> *


 thanks :biggrin: did you get my pm on price for wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

john can you check for the price to transport to san antonio after all  
looks like a go on the project


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

I've got my Zeniths from John some 72 spoke crosslace can't wait to see them on the 59 :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

*SOMEONES GETTIN "CERTIFIED" REAL SOON*


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ON THERE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LRM CAR AT BOWTIE W/ZENITHS


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 19 2007, 10:05 AM~7029563
> *GREATER LOS ANGELES , FLORIDA , AND JAPAN  ...WERE GONNA DO THIS IN A MAJOR WAY
> *


Anyone have any wheel chips for these style zenith knockoffs?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Feb 11 2007, 03:42 PM~7232947
> *Anyone have any wheel chips for these style zenith knockoffs?
> 
> 
> ...


$100 shipped


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THER U GO KILLA, SOME MOTIVATION


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2007, 07:53 AM~7217225
> *LRM CAR AT BOWTIE W/ZENITHS
> 
> 
> ...




CAN YALL FIX THE DRAWING?. I WANT THAT BITCH!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 11 2007, 08:09 PM~7234498
> *
> *


gotta love them wheels :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 11 2007, 08:12 PM~7234530
> *CAN YALL FIX THE DRAWING?. I WANT THAT BITCH!
> *


me too


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn Large :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Quick question. What year did they start engraving Zenith logos on the hub? Can you still buy them with or without the engraving? Thanks


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

How's my rims coming along can't wait to see them :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

I need a price on one of these.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 20 2007, 03:28 AM~7305145
> *I need  a price on one of these.
> 
> 
> ...


nice ko


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

How's my rims coming are they done yet? :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 28 2007, 06:59 PM~7375768
> *How's my rims coming are they done yet? :dunno:
> *


almost


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2007, 08:00 PM~7377389
> *almost
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 24 2007, 08:12 AM~7070315
> *TOP DOWN AND ONLY ON  ZENITH
> 
> 
> ...


Will dayton chips fit these knockoffs?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

why would you wann do that


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2007, 08:00 PM~7377389
> *almost
> *


ttt for my Zenith can't wait to see them


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt see us at the san bernadina show


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

there almost done ,you said you wanted the best right :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks you do good work keep it up


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hey john
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 4 2007, 08:10 AM~7615989
> *hey john
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

this is not a wheel question but it would be much appreciated if you could answer it for me..what coler interior did you put in the lrm 62?Ive been looking into interiors and alot of people say the fawn beige changes from year to year and if i wanted that light tan look i would have to buy the gold or the 50 aniversery gold for my 62.the coler in the lrm giveaway 62 is the coler i want,could you post a pic of it please..thanks!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hey john :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

here ya go john THESE ARE HEADED TO JAPAN


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

YA


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SHIPPING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

free shipping


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 11 2007, 03:28 PM~8284617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 11 2007, 12:28 PM~8284617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! WHAT COLOR GREEN IS THAT?? THAT SHIT IS HOTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 25 2007, 02:17 PM~8389353
> *HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!  WHAT COLOR GREEN IS THAT??    THAT SHIT IS HOTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:
> *


Thanks it's a 59 Impala color called Aspin green :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt we have the 20's and 22's forsale


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FUCK JOHN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT

WERE TAKING IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL


----------

